# Nikon 1 v3: servo af @20fps w/ 105 af points + 40 raw buffer ...



## Marsu42 (Mar 14, 2014)

Fyi: Mirrorless seems to gain ground, are the days of the high-speed flipping mirror almost over? Interesting to imagine what will be in the v4 if they keep improving these with the current speed...

http://www.nikon.com/news/2014/0313_dslr_01.htm



> The superior performance with tracking of moving subjects is made possible with 105 focus points when phase-detection AF is used and 171 focus points when contrast-detect AF is used. 105 densely packed focus points positioned over a broad range of the frame ensure precise acquisition of moving subjects. At approximately 20 fps, the Nikon 1 V3 also boasts the world's fastest*1 high-speed continuous shooting rate with AF tracking, as well as high-speed continuous shooting at up to approximately 60 fps when focus is locked. This, as well as the world's shortest*3 shooting time lag ensures fast and precise focusing on moving subjects. What's more, the Nikon 1 V3 offers an operational system that users of digital SLRs will find familiar. It is also the first Nikon 1 camera to be equipped with a vari-angle LCD monitor that enables flexible shooting from any angle, new intuitive touch-screen control that is easy to use, and built-in Wi-Fi® capability for simple transfer and sharing of high-quality images.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 15, 2014)

It's an impressively spec'd little camera with a fair complement of accessories.
I'm not sure I'd opt for it vs a slightly larger sensor M43 body tho. 
The initial price is, well, up there. 
Mirrorless AF systems are getting competitive but the one feature I like so far on this N1v3 is the high speed video; that may tempt me to try one when the price recedes a bit. It may also be possible to pull 4k video out of a small sensor like this too, if that's something Nikon decides would benefit them.


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 15, 2014)

I like it all, but the price of such cameras is sky-high.

I really wouldn't spend 1k on a 1" sensor camera, and another 1k on a tele for that system.


----------



## DRR (Mar 15, 2014)

A couple things intrigue me about this camera and the Nikon 1 system.

At first I wrote it all off as a flop. Small sensor, not particularly good performance, etc.

As they have developed the camera and the system, I am noticing a trend - they are less concerned with IQ and more with speed. This latest revision only confirms that. The other thing I really like about this camera, is there is a removable grip. So it's pocketable one minute if you're just out on a stroll, but if you know you will be using full sized lenses with it, add the grip and you get a better located shutter release, another function button, and a function wheel. And, there's a removable EVF.

I wish the EOS M did that. One minute you have a smallish, point and shoot sized camera, but you add an accessory or two and you have a very capable mirrorless camera that's ergonomically and functionally much better than a P+S, that takes all your real lenses. And it shoots 20fps!

The sensor is still the one thing that bugs me the most. It's not even m43 sized. It's TINY. If Canon were able to do this with an APSC sensor it would be an incredibly impressive camera.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 16, 2014)

DRR said:


> A couple things intrigue me about this camera and the Nikon 1 system.
> 
> At first I wrote it all off as a flop. Small sensor, not particularly good performance, etc.
> 
> ...



yep I can definately see the next gen EOS - M stepping up I think we will see 70D in an M package hopefully with more FPS and no mechanical shutter...


----------



## Sanaraken (Mar 16, 2014)

Im still waiting on the EOS-M3 with DPAF.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 16, 2014)

They could have make the controls more "professionalized".


----------



## deleteme (Mar 16, 2014)

DRR said:


> As they have developed the camera and the system, I am noticing a trend - they are less concerned with IQ and more with speed.


I think they know that the vast majority of users never go to print and will view only on a monitor. As for the video, it probably still looks great on a 50" TV. Yes it is expensive but the tech in it is head and shoulders above a lot of other cameras even if its sensor is "only" 1 inch.


----------



## RGF (Mar 16, 2014)

Camera sounds great. Only wish that Canon would get with it and produce such a camera. 20 FPS is a great - wonder how fast the camera can write the flash card


----------



## Aglet (Mar 16, 2014)

RGF said:


> Camera sounds great. Only wish that Canon would get with it and produce such a camera. 20 FPS is a great - wonder how fast the camera can write the flash card



I just read a blurb on DxOmark that said this thing can shoot SIXTY fps in a burst if AF is locked?!?
Holy buffer-size! Even if it is limited to 40 raw as they stated, that's a LOT of speed!
Can anyone confirm that? My local Nikon web site is not so clear on the issue in the spec's page.

EDIT: OK, actually found that here:
www.nikon.com/news/2014/0313_dslr_01.htm

excerpt below:

_At approximately 20 fps, the Nikon 1 V3 also boasts the world's fastest*1 high-speed continuous shooting rate with AF tracking, as well as high-speed continuous shooting at up to approximately 60 fps when focus is locked. This, as well as the world's shortest*3 shooting time lag ensures fast and precise focusing on moving subjects.

*3Measured in accordance with CIPA standards. When a CX-format digital camera is used; measured with the zoom lens at the maximum telephoto position._


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 16, 2014)

Sanaraken said:


> Im still waiting on the EOS-M3 with DPAF.


I think you are in for a very long wait.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 16, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> I like it all, but the price of such cameras is sky-high.
> 
> I really wouldn't spend 1k on a 1" sensor camera, and another 1k on a tele for that system.


Unlike Sony and other micro four thirds camera makers, I don't think Nikon is really targeting lots of new customers, going by their sales figures, it looks like the existing Nikon users are the ones buying into their mirrorless cameras.


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 16, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > I like it all, but the price of such cameras is sky-high.
> ...



But then again, if it's aimed at people with a DSLR who want something small, why all of this performance (and cost) peak? Canon and Nikon seem really off with their mirrorless offers. Canon offers too little (sensor only), Nikon offers too much (all but the sensor) - to the point of becoming economically inconvenient. 

I have to say, the M is best bang for the buck, the a6000 is the best overall, the Fuji have the most sofisticated lens lineup, the Nikon is a monster of speed and little else.

In a few months, if it's true that we're going to see a new generation of a7's, the current plain a7 will drop at similar prices - except that it's a full frame.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 16, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...


Maybe if and when the threat of mirrorless cameras loom large on DSLR sales, then Canon & Nikon plan on joining hands with Canon's sensor and Nikon's features and still retain the No. 1 & 2 position ;D


----------



## RGF (Mar 16, 2014)

Aglet said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Camera sounds great. Only wish that Canon would get with it and produce such a camera. 20 FPS is a great - wonder how fast the camera can write the flash card
> ...



we are seeing the merging of video and still.


----------



## Sanaraken (Mar 16, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Sanaraken said:
> 
> 
> > Im still waiting on the EOS-M3 with DPAF.
> ...



It should be out in less than 2 years.


----------



## jhpeterson (Mar 16, 2014)

DRR said:


> The sensor is still the one thing that bugs me the most. It's not even m43 sized. It's TINY. If Canon were able to do this with an APSC sensor it would be an incredibly impressive camera.


Even better if they were to put it into a weatherproof, drop-proof and water-resistant body. Now, that would be something I'd seriously look into.


----------



## Coolhandchuck (Mar 17, 2014)

Isn't this nothing more than capturing stills from video?


----------



## bholliman (Mar 17, 2014)

Nikon is taking an interesting direction with the v3. By sticking with a tiny sensor and making big improvements to the AF and FPS, they are definitely differentiating their Nikon 1 from competing MILC's. 

I suppose they are targeting sports photographers, but once you attach a big telephoto lens to one of these, you defeat one of the main advantages of a small mirrorless camera - size and weight. We will see how the market responds.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2014)

bholliman said:


> I suppose they are targeting sports photographers, but once you attach a big telephoto lens to one of these, you defeat one of the main advantages of a small mirrorless camera - size and weight.



On the other hand, how much €€€ do you have to pay for a camera that does 20fps with servo af? Plus the price is further reduced because you'll wear down a mirrored dslr quickly @max fps, while with mirrorless you can really engage the "shoot first, think later" mode at no additional cost except your time to find the shot you want.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 17, 2014)

Coolhandchuck said:


> Isn't this nothing more than capturing stills from video?


Why?


----------



## Aglet (Mar 17, 2014)

Coolhandchuck said:


> Isn't this nothing more than capturing stills from video?



40 full rez raw files in 0.7 seconds ≠ video

However, that also shows they CAN sample the whole sensor at full rez and fast video speeds - which is something I think they're going to use to some video advantage in the near future. If they can keep the thing cool enough!


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 18, 2014)

jhpeterson said:


> DRR said:
> 
> 
> > The sensor is still the one thing that bugs me the most. It's not even m43 sized. It's TINY. If Canon were able to do this with an APSC sensor it would be an incredibly impressive camera.
> ...



Yup. I'm pretty much waiting for the AW2 unless they drop the price of the V3 by a few hundred dollars.
That 300mm zoom lens also needs to be fantastic for the system to be worth getting.


----------

